# Some of my mice!



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

here are three of my many mice.

Here is a doe named Taffy, I have no idea what kind of mice any of these are by the way.








Mask








the other side of mask's face








Xaiviair








other side of Xaiviair








I have many more mice I just didn't have the time to take pics of the others!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

None of the pictures work.


----------



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

sorry, do they work now?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yep, now they're showing up. 

The first is most likely recessive yellow marked. The second is a black marked. The last is dove satin or dove satin marked, if that's a white spot and not a camera glare.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

They're cute! :3 Love Mask


----------

